# using ports infrastructure for DIY ports system



## estrabd (May 26, 2009)

I am curious about using the FreeBSD ports system to set up a private ports system for a set of machines that I help maintain (not FBSD, unfortunately). I was wondering if there is any documentation about using the system itself - not just adding/modifying the current set up. If FreeBSD ports is not the best to start with, does anyone know if pkgsrc is better for this sort of customization?

Thanks, and I hope this is in the right place.

Cheers,
Brett :stud


----------



## roddierod (May 26, 2009)

I have to think that pkgsrc would be easier to work with since it already runs on various OSes and has instructions for doing so.


----------



## estrabd (May 26, 2009)

Thanks - I think so, too. I'm looking more into it.


----------

